# Google Calendar created for confirmed meets.



## Hendo007 (Mar 3, 2013)

All, 

Further to richarts thread about setting up a google calendar to log all the meets so that people can see at a glance what is booked for when, I have set this up (in my spare time, not while at work on the night shift....honest) 

I have just added in the Machrihanish weekend at the end of May as a test. 

I have e-mailed the link to myself and accessed it from my mobile and it seems to be working. 

To access the calendar go to the following link,

https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=arrangeameet007@gmail.com&ctz=Europe/London

If you have arranged a meet and it is confirmed the please send the details to the following e-mail address and I will add it to the calendar as soon as poss.. (please send details of any meets already arranged and I will add them, I'm not scrolling through all the threads to get the details, just require the dates/times where the meet is, if yoiu send cost details and other info this can be added too) 

e-mail address to send confirmed meets is - arrangeameet007@gmail.com

Think that about does it. If there are any questions etc then please let me know, or if it doesn't work then let me know too  

Now if I was at work then I should probably get back to it !!! 

Chris


----------



## Val (Mar 3, 2013)

Work a bit slow Hendo?


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone got any confirmed meets arranged and want added ?


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 3, 2013)

Woburn on March 27th and 28th

Cooden Beach on August 16

Gainsborough (Fully Booked) July 14th-16th


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 3, 2013)

full_throttle said:



			Woburn on March 27th and 28th

Cooden Beach on August 16

Gainsborough (Fully Booked) July 14th-16th
		
Click to expand...


These 3 have been added to the calendar, is there a thread for the Gainsborough and Cooden meets? I can't find them. If so can you post a link to it and ill add it to the calendar.

Cheers


----------



## richart (Mar 3, 2013)

You are a star Chris.:thup: I knew someone had the know how, unfortunately it was never going to be me. Many thanks.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 3, 2013)

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?50255-Woburn-2013-Final-Details

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?48896-Cheap-trip-away-if-anybody-fancies-it

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...oden-2013-Friday-16th-August&highlight=cooden


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 10, 2013)

These were added, I have also just added the Pannal meet. 

Remember Calendar can be viewed at the link in the opening post.

PM me or send a Quick e-mail (with details) to arrangeameet007@gmail.com to advise of any confirmed meets.


----------



## Hendo007 (Mar 31, 2013)

H4H day on the 7th October has been added to the Google Calender. 

If there are any other confirmed meets then please let me know by PM or e-mail to arrangeameet007@gmail.com and I will get them added. 

Cheers


----------

